# Flukey fish stories



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Post your flukey fish stories here.

Here's my story,

Was whiting fishing with worm on the hook and the rod bent. Picked it up and thought gee I'm on to a good Whiting here. Half way back to the boat and line started peeling off real quick all of a sudden. I was only fishing light 2kg and I fought for about 5 min. Pulled in a 95cm Flathead with hook in mouth and a 27cm whiting sliding up and down the trace via it's lip. Two for the price of one, now that's what I call flukey fishing.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great stuff mate
just to land a 95cm flattie on 2kg string is bloody lucky in my book.what did she weigh?


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

yakfly said:


> great stuff mate
> just to land a 95cm flattie on 2kg string is bloody lucky in my book.what did she weigh?


It was back in the day when you were allowed to bag such a fish as no one knew any better. I did not weigh it just sat it next to me t square ruler when I got home, and it went 95 cm.
The whiting was bueat to eat but the flattie was a little dry.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

not wrong.the best eating seem to be in that size range between 40 - 50cm.mind you seems to be the main size up around here that ive caught.only flukey story ive got is of catching an estuary cod up around mackay which had a mud crab halfway down his throat


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

The flukiest thing I can remember seeing happened recently while stink boat fishing in townsville. It was pretty gusty and my mates hat blew off. There was a pair of sunnies perched on the hat. It all happened pretty quickly, and we saw the sunnies go into the drink. None of us saw what happened to the hat. We searched high and low but couldn't see it at first. A minute or so later we found it snagged on a wire on the top of the roof canopy.

But the flukey bit came 5 minutes later when his daughter pulled her line in. We were all pretty amazed to see that pair of sunnies dangling precariously from the hook. And we were fishing in 10 - 12 meters of water, so it was pretty damned amazing.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

One of my younger brothers was out stinkboat fishing with my dad & caught 3 flathead on 2 hooks. He had one on each hook & had somehow managed to lasso a 3rd by wrapping his line around it. Arsey bastard! He doesn't even like fishing that much! :lol:


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

occy said:


> Sounds like you don't need a bloody boat Noboat. Amazing flattie that. Unbelievable effort on that class of line.You must be one good fisherman.


I was out targeting whiting at the time as I was chasing a feed for xmas so I was on the light gear just drifting in the stink boat.
A lot was going for me at the time, there was no wind and little run in the current and the flattie decided he wanted to go with it. Plus I used me lecky motor to my advantage, and everything just fell into place nicely.
Pure fluke I belive.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> One of my younger brothers was out stinkboat fishing with my dad & caught 3 flathead on 2 hooks. He had one on each hook & had somehow managed to lasso a 3rd by wrapping his line around it. Arsey bastard! He doesn't even like fishing that much! :lol:


Those dam cowboy fishermen will show you up every time with their lassoe fishing tataics.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> The flukiest thing I can remember seeing happened recently while stink boat fishing in townsville. It was pretty gusty and my mates hat blew off. There was a pair of sunnies perched on the hat. It all happened pretty quickly, and we saw the sunnies go into the drink. None of us saw what happened to the hat. We searched high and low but couldn't see it at first. A minute or so later we found it snagged on a wire on the top of the roof canopy.
> 
> But the flukey bit came 5 minutes later when his daughter pulled her line in. We were all pretty amazed to see that pair of sunnies dangling precariously from the hook. And we were fishing in 10 - 12 meters of water, so it was pretty damned amazing.


You could only top that if you were to pull in a better more expensive pair of sunnies that some other fisherman lost the previous week.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Salty, thats freaky mate. A mate I used to know called Shane who actually lived at Seven Hills did the same thing. We can't be talking about the same bloke though as he was a keen fisho and only had a sister. How thick must the flat chaps be at times for this to happen?

We once had a stupid little rat mako while stinkboat fishing. He was around the 50-60kg mark. We wanted to tag him for tag points so I fed him a bait when he came up the slick. He ate the bait and kept swimming around the back of the boat where he cut the double on the sea anchor line. Up he comes again around 5 minutes later. I feed him another bait and he wraps the line around a albatross and again escapes. 10 minutes or so later he comes up again. I have just finished rigging a few more baits and feed him a bait on a trace which I thought was clipped onto the rod beside me. I set the hook by hand on the trace and off he swims. It was about this time I discovered that the bait I fed him wasn't attached to the rod, that was the other trace. He had just swum away with three traces worth maybe $80 by the time you count the hooks and cable.

Around half an hour later up he swims again. After ascertaining that the trace was indeed clipped onto the rod we baited him again. We got him close and traced him. After tagging him we cut all of the traces off him and he happily swam away. I have never had so many chances to catch one fish after everything that could go wrong did go wrong.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How to catch a six foot mako without a line

Some family freinds of mine Adam and John were fishing off long reef in a school of jews. Adam was pulling a jew in and saw a mako following it up leaping out of his seat and over the front windscreen. The shark meanwhile jumps straight into the boat hitting John in the middle of the back. It was lucky the shark fell on one side of the thwart and john fell on the other.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Most flukey catch for me was a little Rainbow Trout caught in the Meander River across the road from my house as a young lad of about 14.

Casting a small Celta spinner under some overhanging willows a little before dusk, I have no idea if the trout was jumping at the lure, or something else, but the little bugger jumped about 6 inches clear of the water while the Celta was still in the air, and foul hooked himself in the eyeball.

Managed to get him landed, and back home to mum to cook up for dinner 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Funniest flukey catch I've seen was a mate on a jetty at Tipplers Passage GC had a big spit from to much grog and his denture flew into about 2m+ of water.

All the kids started diving for them after an offer of a few dollars incentive and they were later recovered but had been slightly affected by the immersion being fractionally tighter, he was happy with the outcome.

Next day a nice flathead was landed from the jetty with a perfect fitting set of teeth inside the fish :lol:

Double or nothing for the mate :roll:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Funniest flukey catch I've seen was a mate on a jetty at Tipplers Passage GC had a big spit from to much grog and his denture flew into about 2m+ of water.
> 
> All the kids started diving for them after an offer of a few dollars incentive and they were later recovered but had been slightly affected by the immersion being fractionally tighter, he was happy with the outcome.
> 
> ...


Richo, that reminds me of a tale I've heard of something similar happening.

The movement of the sea gets the better of a bloke out fishing with a few mates. Heaves up over the side of the boat and then realises his denture has gone into the briny along with breakfast  . One of his 'mates' got sick of listening to him bemoaning the loss of expensive dentures & decides to play a trick on him. He quietly indicates to his other two mates in the boat to watch him as he attempts to stir up their unhappy companion :wink: .

He takes his own denture from his mouth, firmly attaches it to his own fishing line & drops over the side 8) . The reels it in and loudly announces that he's recoveres his mate's denture. The queasy one perks up :shock: and quickly grabs the denture from the line and puts it in his mouth.

Then almost as quickly, he removes the denture exclaiming that it's no good, not his as it doesn't fit him and tosses it back into the sea :roll: !!!!

Boat now has two very unhappy fishermen & two others laughing so much they're having difficulty not falling out of the boat. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

